# FS: Acrylic Box Terrarium Thingy



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

8" cube acrylic terrarium box for sale. Bottom and back are dark tint acrylic, sides, top and front are clear. Has a gravity door so idiots like me can't forget to close it  $30


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Price adjustment and a bump ttt


----------

